# Houseboats



## Transit (Nov 14, 2007)

I did a tug search on this and didn't find much ,just a few threads that touched on it and some old threads. Google seach shows plenty but I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with this.The few I saw in person looked like dirty campers .Are there any nice ones that are small? All of the really nice ones I saw online were 32ft and over I dont think I have the mariner skills to operate one these. Has anyone had expirence with the ones listed in II or RCI. To me it sounds like a great vacation ,the boat and location would have to be pretty nice for me to convince my wife to try it.


----------



## SamH (Nov 15, 2007)

*Narrowboats*

We spent a week last summer on a narrowboat cruising canals in the English countryside. We had a one bedroom boat that was perfect for me and my wife. The vacation was great. It was extremely relaxing and it was the first time in years that we did not bring our computers on vacation. We spent the trip just cruising along at around 3 miles per hour, chatting with others on narrowboats, wandering about various villages and enjoying ourselves at many pubs.

The boat was 45 feet long and very easy to maneuver. We have no prior boating experience. I would recommend the two bedroom boat if your party has more than three people (or if the third person is not small). The boat came with everything you would expect and was very clean. The fridge was compact.

Our trade was made through DAE but I have also seen these units on RCI.

Sam


----------



## JimJ (Nov 15, 2007)

Go to TUG reviews under Florida-East Coast-Daytona and look at the reviews for  Royal Host Club at Holly Bluff Marina  .


----------



## mjs (Nov 15, 2007)

I have rented houseboats at Cumberland Lake(kentucky).  Usually 75-80ft long.  7 bedrooms, elegant living/eating areas, gas grills, slides, upper sundeck with 12 person hot tub, bar etc.Usually take along several jet skiis and ski boats.  Great vacations.  I have not been able to find any timeshare boats for this region, although my brother-in law owns several weeks at lake Powell. It does not take much effort to drive these large boats, and you tie them up to shore for the night.
Rental of the boat describe is about $7500 for 1/2 week.
Mark


----------



## Transit (Nov 15, 2007)

I found http://www.holidaycruisehouseboats.com/ They seem to have reasonable prices ,a good instructional program and decent boats. I may give it a spin for a few days to how we like it.


----------

